# coding grafts



## nmor013 (Nov 1, 2011)

Confused about how to code w/these codes, can you help?
15100 50
11602-58rt
11603l-58lt
11100
Is this correct


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

nmoreno said:


> Confused about how to code w/these codes, can you help?
> 15100 50
> 11602-58rt
> 11603l-58lt
> ...



Don't know if it is right without seeing the note or having some detail about what it is you are trying to code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2011)

*Need Operative / Procedure Note*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative / procedure note.*

That being said,  you cannot use LT/RT on the integumentary system codes - EXCEPT for those dealing with the breasts.  Skin doesn't have laterality.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

